# NEED to KNOW, BAD!!



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Hi, guys.Iam nogood at tieing knots.Never have been.I had a bad Stroke 5 years ago and my Fingers just want let me do things now.I have ne feelings in the end of my fingers.My Fingers are stiff as a poker

What i need to know is.Can i use Sleeves on MONO to make up a leader with?Like 30 to 50 Test Leader.Also what size sleeves do i need for 30# and what size for the 50#?Also ,wouldn't Black Sleeves be what i need.

Also Like when i need to use wire Leaders. 7 Strand would be best wouldn't it?Say 27# leader for Kings.

Also Could i use the same Crimmping tool for both Wire And Mono?And if so what would be a good buy cheap one to buy/
Thanks guys


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get sleeves for just about any line thickness. I have some I have a problem with 10# line. My problem is with my eyes:banghead:banghead

A #1 sleeve has a inside diameter on .033" this link shows the thickness of both various brand lines and #test lines. 10# test diameter .025 to" .035" depending on braind.

http://www.johnston-tackle.com/linetest.htm


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Will, I agree with using the Polomar knot (such a easy knot). I'd hate to thread small # test through a sleeve. Yup..if you can tie shoe laces you can tie a polomar knot...good call.


----------

